# New Hobby



## Tndavid (Mar 14, 2017)

Gonna get back into some good ol labor intensive forging. That way I can stay busy in between refining processes or slow periods.
Taking pre-orders now. Will hammer for gold.  :G


----------



## 4metals (Mar 15, 2017)

I hope that is just where you set it up to see it go together because it was new. Something about an in house kitchen forge makes the fire department guys wake up in a cold sweat. 

When I had horses, the horseshoer (or farrier if they wanted to charge more) had one of those on his truck because I always preferred hot shoeing. He always put on a show for the kids quenching that glowing shoe after he got it shaped the way he wanted.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Mar 15, 2017)

I dont think David would have it running inside.
Since he has kids. And is a fireman and all.
Oh, and his better half would probably woop his ...

That does look pretty awesome though.
It will be interesting to see your forge projects
...now if only some guy would find you that metal you need..


----------



## Tndavid (Mar 15, 2017)

4metals said:


> I hope that is just where you set it up to see it go together because it was new. Something about an in house kitchen forge makes the fire department guys wake up in a cold sweat.
> 
> When I had horses, the horseshoer (or farrier if they wanted to charge more) had one of those on his truck because I always preferred hot shoeing. He always put on a show for the kids quenching that glowing shoe after he got it shaped the way he wanted.


Good God no. Just for assembly. Lol. And yea as my buddy said. Several variables would keep me from the mentioned stupor. I'm a firefighter myself. My girls and girlfriend would beat me senseless. Lol.


----------



## Tndavid (Mar 15, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> I dont think David would have it running inside.
> Since he has kids. And is a fireman and all.
> Oh, and his better half would probably woop his ...
> 
> ...


Ya buddy, wait till you see my damascus 8)


----------



## snoman701 (Mar 15, 2017)

I had mine going last week to heat up some big blocks of steel (no hammering involved). 

Daughters comment - "I like that smell Dad, it smells like train" (steam engines)
Wife's comment - "You two smell awful and are making me nauseous...go take a shower and put your clothes outside"

That's nice looking...mine is just a cast iron drain pan. I have a fan on the bottom that keeps it going. As a result, you can't do any long work. 

The anvil is the expensive part...I can't believe what they cost now. I am just using a big piece of plate. It's steel, and it weighs more than I could ever afford in a steel toppped anvil. 

I'll remember this...I used to regularly find these cones, 12" diameter at the base, 3" at the top...about 18" high. 60 lbs of 4140 hardened then ground. Rejected bearing cones. They make great mandrels. If they show up again you can have one for shipping. I like to give them away to new smiths because it's not something most can afford.


----------



## Tndavid (Mar 15, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> I had mine going last week to heat up some big blocks of steel (no hammering involved).
> 
> Daughters comment - "I like that smell Dad, it smells like train" (steam engines)
> Wife's comment - "You two smell awful and are making me nauseous...go take a shower and put your clothes outside"
> ...


Awesome. Yes anvil price is ridiculous. I'm fixing to fashion a couple from rail road track pieces. Believe it or not boobtube has some pretty good tutorials, if you will, on making them. Some are acually really nice.


----------



## Tndavid (Mar 15, 2017)

Oh yea. I can actually take my hood off and utilize longer material as well. Which eventually I will fab an extension on it to fully heat longer materials.


----------



## kurtak (Mar 16, 2017)

Very cool David 8) :!: 

So when do we get to see some of your forge work :?: 



> When I had horses, the horseshoer (or farrier if they wanted to charge more)



:lol: :lol: :lol: I couldn't help but get a good laugh out of that 4metals because when I lived in northern California I did a fair amount of horse shoeing & you are right - if a horse shoer called himself a farrier they charged more for putting shoes on a horse

When I moved to N. California it was to go to work as a wrangler on a dude ranch & I learned how to shoe houses working with the "farrier" they hired as his helper - then I went to work for the forest service as a wrangler on their trails crew to clear/maintain the trails into the wilderness & primitive areas of the national forest - I & another guy had something like 40 horses & mules we had to keep shoes on - & of course some of horses/mules liked to lean all they could on the foot you were working on (I also had horses of my own)

Talk about "back breaking" work - I have done a lot "hard" work in my life & I can honestly say nothing harder on a mans back then shoeing horses - its really work better suited to short stocky guys then a tall thin guy like myself - even all the logging I did was not as hard on my back as shoeing horses & logging was back breaking work to



> Yes anvil price is ridiculous. I'm fixing to fashion a couple from rail road track pieces



Nothing like a actual good anvil for pounding iron on - but I have used anvils made of rail road iron & as well "heavy" I beam

Kurt


----------



## 4metals (Mar 16, 2017)

> Talk about "back breaking" work - I have done a lot "hard" work in my life & I can honestly say nothing harder on a mans back then shoeing horses



I had a horse that needed orthopedic shoes, (yup it was a horse! $300 bucks a pop!) The farrier put silicone shims between the shoe and the hoof to move the pressure point which was damaged from too much slide stopping while barrel racing. I am quite sure my big butt on him making those barrel turns had something to do with the condition too! Anyway, Dorito (that was the horse) always put his full weight on the shoer whenever he lifted the rear leg to put the shoe on. The shoer said it was a killer on his back. He told me that as physical a job as horseshoeing was, he had to go home at night and exercise with weights to keep his back muscles strong because there were a lot of horses like Dorito who liked to sit on the shoer when he lifted the leg.


----------



## Tndavid (Mar 16, 2017)

kurtak said:


> Very cool David 8) :!:
> 
> So when do we get to see some of your forge work :?:
> 
> ...


Won't be too long Kurt...


----------

